#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  stop deleting old message and redownload

## beekobeeko

hi all
many times my outlook delets old mails in inbox and showing updating inbox sign
to download them again

how to stop this coz it takes too much time and bandwidth

notes:
i unchecked "empty deleted items folders when exiting outlook"
i unchecked "run autoarchieve every.."

----------

